# How NOT to buy a belt grinder



## Matus (Jun 9, 2018)

I have made a short video about a grinder that I ordered from Kamil Wisniewski and payed 1600 for in total. The grinder took more than 1.5 years (!) to deliver and it was extremely poorly made. Once the (IP20) VFD died I decided to ditch the whole thing (which I already did) and order a new one (which I had to persuade my wife to help me finance it). Since Kamil ignored my refund requests I decided that it would be the right thing to do to warn others.

The new one will be from Claryx Metal Works. It should arrive in about a week.

So - without further due here is a quick & dirty video I did just before I took the old grinder apart (I kept the wheels, motor and platen assembly) so I would be able to move it to waste site.

Please do apologise the poor English (plus I have some issues with my voice):

[video=youtube;GVSTEZsTWd8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVSTEZsTWd8[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 9, 2018)

That grinder is shameful! DIY back yard made grinders are better than that thing. I can't imagine having spent that kind of money on such a necessary piece if equipment and then find it to be so poorly constructed, that would've ruined me.

I sure hope that you have better luck with the next one.


----------



## Kippington (Jun 9, 2018)

Oh man I feel so sorry for you, 1600 is a hell of a lot of money to throw at that piece of trash!
I'm much more appreciative of my 2x72 now. It's not perfect, but it runs circles around the one you got. I guess it was worth spending a bit extra as you said in the video.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 10, 2018)

Matus, Sorry for you as I know you've been looking forward to this grinder for a while and took a lot of your means to get it. I think you're first manual built grinder was worth more. 

Don't let it stop your hobby though, do as Neitzsche says right!


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 10, 2018)

Ugh, sorry to hear your travails. That VFD is a joke, IP20, w.t.f.?! That he chose it seems to show that he has no idea about knifemaking and was just throwing everything together on the cheap. I can't wait to see what you do with a new properly working grinder.

Personally, I'm still waiting to move and set up a new workshop before I upgrade to a 2x72 myself. In the USA we have a crazy good selection to choose from, one could suffer paralysis from over analysis.


----------



## Matus (Jun 10, 2018)

Thak you for you kind words. I should have a new grinder soon - no way I am giving up this hobby just because I was too naive when getting my most expensive tool 

The funny thing with the VFD - the price difference (from the same company) for IP20 and IP66 was 50 pounds or less. And yes, knifemakers often buy the cheaper IP20 and built an enclosure for it, but I consider it an unnecessary hassle (unless someone does it for me).

The main point about making the video (and post on different online media) is to spread the word - that there is a dishonest maker out there.


----------



## zitangy (Jun 10, 2018)

Sorry to hear of yr minor setback...

Once the power source with VFD runs ...it shld be OK. If there are no vibrations and all properly aligned you shld be good to go.

I had to settle with the one from CHina when they came out with a modular attachments...THe US Boys (KMG and Wuertz TW90) refused to ship or sell to me in Singapore. I had to settle 2 x 60 with VFD. ( 220 PSU) Thus my choices for off the shelf Belts are very limited .only major grouse is that the wheels are not really round... a bit tapered (raised) to the center.,,, and the manual ...... I cant read chinese!

Have fun... ~z


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 11, 2018)

From this point forward I will forever read your posts with that raspy German accent in my head. So at least there's that.


----------



## Matus (Jun 11, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> From this point forward I will forever read your posts with that raspy German accent in my head. So at least there's that.



[emoji3]


----------



## jessf (Jun 12, 2018)

How much assembly was required once it arrived? The biggest insult is the price. For 500 Id say you got a fixer upper but for 1200-1600 euros it should at least track straight.


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Jun 14, 2018)

thanks for the info, I might be moving to France next year part-time and will need to know how and where to get a grinder.


----------



## Matus (Jun 14, 2018)

So, here is my new machine [emoji41] more about it later in a separate thread:

https://youtu.be/ZadpXtmcnTw


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 14, 2018)

Matus said:


> So, here is my new machine [emoji41] more about it later in a separate thread:
> 
> https://youtu.be/ZadpXtmcnTw




Takeoff! :doublethumbsup:


----------

